# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  فقد الاحبة غربة!!!

## أم تقى و هدى

فقد الأحبة غربة!!!!!رحم  الله أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه وهو يقرر أن فقد الأحبة  من الأخوة والأصدقاء غربة,ويا لها من غربة! إنها غربة حقيقية, فالدنيا شاقة  بتكاليفها, متعبة بمتطلباتها ,موحشة في دروبها,مخيفة  بكثرة مصائبها  ,أفراحها لا تتم إلا بمشاركة الآخرين ,وأتراحها لاتمر بسلام إلا بمشاركة  الآخرين ,...فكيف إذا جاءت المصائب ,وحلت بدارك الأحزان,وكدرت صفوك  الآلام,من لها _ وإن ملكت ملايينها وقصورها و..._؟! يواسي بالكلمة ,ويدفع  بالبسمة ,ويحيي الأمل بالزيارة,ويمسح الدمعة ,ويدخل الفرحة ؟! فإن فقدت  الصديق ...ابك بكاء مرا شديدا!!!
فهذا هو الفقد الذي يستحق البكاء ...تفقد بفقده المؤنس والمعزي والزائر  والمواسي.... والمؤازر...تفقد بفقده دعوة في ظهرالغيب ..تفقد بفقده يدا  تصافح....وقلبا يحب وروحا تعانق...وثغرا يبتسم...
فقد الأحبة غربة...نعم ..وما الغربة ؟!
والحقيقة الثابتة التي أخبرنا بها المصطفى عليه السلام ,غربة هذا الدين في  بدايته,ثم غربته في نهايته , ثم كيف طلب إلينا أن نعيش هذه الدنيا في غربة  فهي دار غربة ..والمؤمن في غربة بل إنه الغريب الوحيد فيها ,,فكيف يتقوى  على هذه الغربة ؟! وكيف يصمد لها وفيها؟! وينتصر على عقباتها؟! إذا لم يكن  في حياته حريصا على صحبة تعينه ,ورفقة تؤيده,وجماعة تحفظه, فتسد الخلل  ..وتعزز الصواب....إن هذا يكشف لنا جانبا من أسرار التوجيه النبوي الكريم  "الجماعة رحمة".
هذا الذي يؤنس في الغربة..ويحمل وقت الشدة..ويحضر عند الأزمة ..ويدق صدره  عند الحاجة ..هذا الأخ فقده غربة ..!! هذا الأخ فقده مصيبة, أعظم بها من  مصيبة!!!! فلا تفرط بأخيك لذنب يغتفر ..أو لكلمة عابرة..أو لموقف سهل ..أو  لحاجة بسيطة !! لا تفرط به وإن نسي أو قصر ..ولا تيأس من تذكيره,ولاتقابل   التقصير بالتقصير..أو النسيان بنسيان ...كن المبادر ,وفز بقصب السبق, وفضل  البادئ ...لا تفرط به ..فتزداد في الدنيا غربة إلى غربة.... 
وحاول أن تفعل بنصيحة علي رضي الله عنه "عاتب أخاك بالإحسان إليه, واردد  شره بالإنعام عليه". حاول أن تتهم نفسك عندما يسيء إليك أخوك , ثم بادر  إلى" حصد الشر من صدره بقلعه من صدرك " ثم بعد ذلك أنعم بسعادة الانتصارعلى  الذات , ومخالفة الهوى ,سعادة الإيثار ,والبعد عن الشح والأنانية البغيضة ,  التي تورث نكدا وكدرا!!!

----------


## طيبة بنت الوردي

جزاكِ الله خيرا، وبارك فيكِ.

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

نعم والله أختي الحبيبة 
فقد الأحبة والصحبة الصالحة غربة وأيُّ غربة 
كتب الله أجركِ وبارك فيكِ

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليكِ وبارك فيكِ وشكر لكِ.

والله - تعلى - يقول: {وَاصْبِرْ نَفْسَكَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ رَبَّهُمْ بِالْغَدَاةِ وَالْعَشِيِّ يُرِيدُونَ وَجْهَهُ وَلَا تَعْدُ عَيْنَاكَ عَنْهُمْ تُرِيدُ زِينَةَ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا} [الكهف/28]

والذئب لا يأكل من الغنم إلا القاصية
فاللهم ارزقنا صحبة تعيننا على الخير وتذكرنا بالله.

----------


## أم تقى و هدى

,وبارك الله فيكن اخواتي وجزاكن خيرا

----------


## إبتسام عبدالعزيز

بارك الله فيك
ونفع بك ،

----------


## أم تقى و هدى

وفيك بارك الرحمن اختي ابتسام

----------

